# B-52 H



## geoffreybrown (Mar 31, 2008)

About to start the Revell B-52 H (1/144).... Was wondering though ..All the photos I've seen of the real thing are a rather bland grey. Not very exiting for a paint job.. Anyone know if the real 'H' actually ever had cam markings. I the only ones I've seen are Vietnam era D and G's I think ??


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yes, it had a nice 3-tone green/tan scheme in the 1980s. Nowadays, though, every large aircraft in the USAF is uniformly FS36118 gunship gray. 'Tis sad.

ModelMaster still has the colors:
http://www.squadron.com/ItemDetails.asp?item=TS1792
http://www.squadron.com/ItemDetails.asp?item=TS1793
Can't recall the 3rd color atm.


----------



## computer guy (Aug 5, 2001)

The Static Display at Offutt AFB in Omaha is Grey but it was green before being stripped and prepped for display.
I don't know if that would help any.
Richard


----------

